# Christmas Eve Snow



## procuts0103 (Oct 2, 2012)

Doesn't work


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

It still is not working?


----------



## procuts0103 (Oct 2, 2012)

Says I have to be a Facebook member


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

I don't do the Facebook.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Our local forecast now is Wed. day- high of 52 and rain, low of 36 and less than an inch of snow, Thursday colder with less than an inch but lake effect and high of 38 and low of 30 so basically no one knows lol


----------



## procuts0103 (Oct 2, 2012)

52 degrees end of December. What a crock. Winter is gonna be a big bust again. Makes me wanna puke


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

The models have definitely advertised a sizable storm Christmas Eve/Day but still too far out to guess where. So many different solutions to place snow and totals. However.....someone, Midwest/ohio valley is going to get one heck of a storm. Even 3/4 inches with winds up to 50 mph will cause travel nightmares. 2 days ago we were getting an inch, today our county is literally a bullseye in one model with 14" predicted. I wouldn't be surprised to see a delay in advisories, watches etc until models get under 48 hours out, maybe even 36. But then there will be a ton of them especially for the holiday Bottom line is if you are in this area of the country I would be prepared..


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

Here in Albany we're running 14 inches above normal. Because the ground hadn't froze, I short stacked everything and hope that a little rain and warm temps will soften them up because they're solid right now. I plan to knock a few piles down on Christmas Eve if it's gonna be that warm. Then let it freeze up so I can plow things normally without doing too much bulldozing.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

SnowRemoval1;1905902 said:


> We can pretty much discount anyone in the northeast getting a major storm out of this. The European was scaring us all forecasters the other day but now we are much more focused on the Great Lakes for a sizeable windy storm.


Which great lakes? WC had us in pink (heavy snow) as of yesterday, now it's light blue which goes with their 1 inch or so. ACCUweather still says 3-6" Wed. night and our local just says snow showers which they never commit until about 24 hours out if that. Im not too concerned, everyone around here doesn't even blink unless it starts getting to be at least 6" plus if winds are going to be that bad no one will be out. I made it perfectly clear to everyone that if and when it's blowing like that (30mph winds) we won't be out...if you can't even see to drive how can you plow. It seems like it's going to be a quick storm anyways so if we get anything it will probably be over Christmas night, then we'll be out. We'll see


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

looks like any great amounts may be fizzling out


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Mostly rain for us now but I dont trust our lake while its open. Our first snow was 13" and it was like 36-37 F,lol. Nice thing about those temps is the hard pack usually melts off with a dusting of salt.


----------



## procuts0103 (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm wondering if the rest of winter will be crap like this winter has been so far?


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

procuts0103;1906606 said:


> I'm wondering if the rest of winter will be crap like this winter has been so far?


They keep saying the real cold will come in January but after the way winter has gone so far I'm having my doubts


----------



## procuts0103 (Oct 2, 2012)

Doubt for sure! Spent a lot of money this winter on loaders and salt. Just to have warm temps and no snow at all. Gotta love screwing yourself...


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

wide open lakes make it a season of snows and melt downs


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

SnowRemoval1;1905902 said:


> We can pretty much discount anyone in the northeast getting a major storm out of this. The European was scaring us all forecasters the other day but now we are much more focused on the Great Lakes for a sizeable windy storm.


I won't be holding my breath.


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

there is nothing I hate more on Christmas eve than pulling up to a customers driveway finding a sleigh parked across the driveway blocking it and reindeer **** everywhere. The drunken elves I just leave piled up at the end of the drive.


----------

